# Fire Extinguisher on Grease



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

I have heard conflicting things about fire extinguishers. Some people have told me a kitchen grease fire is a class B fire and some people have said it's a class K fire.


We have both a class A water fire extinguisher and a BC carbon dioxide in our pantry, garage, and basement (because that's what my dad always had). I always figured I'd use the carbon dioxide one if we ever had a grease fire.


Would that work or would it spread the fire?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

In my kitchen I have an abc chemical multipurpose type extinguisher. Extinguishers labeled class b or class k are suitable for a grease fire. 

However, back to your question will a co2 extinguisher put out a grease fire? I don't really know. Never actually tried it. If you do a google search, I'm sure you could find a video proving or disproving this.

In theory, my thought would be a co2 extinguisher could possibly spread the fire more. In the kitchen, I would use a multi purpose extinguisher labeled abc or bc. Just my thoughts.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

look at the ratings. B is a grease/liquid fuel fire. K is specifically for kitchens. just so long as you're not using an "A" loaded stream/water extinguisher you'll probably be OK. or try turning off the heat and covering it.

combination ratings are additive, so ABC is good for A, B, and C fires. keep a couple of those around and check to make sure they have pressure, and try good practices in the kitchen to avoid the fire in the first place.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

The proper way to use a powder type or carbon dioxide extinguisher is to start about 8 to 9 feet away from the fire and spray above the flames so that the powder or carbon dioxide falls down into the flames. Use a short burst for effect, then move in or away as needed.
This will insure that the force of the spray will not spread a liquid fire.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

rjordan393 said:


> The proper way to use a powder type or carbon dioxide extinguisher is to start about 8 to 9 feet away from the fire and spray above the flames so that the powder or carbon dioxide falls down into the flames. Use a short burst for effect, then move in or away as needed.
> This will insure that the force of the spray will not spread a liquid fire.



The idea is to coat the liquid fire with powder to deprive it of oxygen so that it cannot ignite.
But with a carbon dioxide extinguisher, there's the possibility of the liquid re-igniting after extinguishment. So try not to use all of it on the first attempt.
In both case's, standby and wait for the liquid to cool down. Then you can clean up.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Stop at your local fire department - you'll find a bunch of people that actually want to meet and help the folks they are hired to protect and save.

Believe me - they'll have the answers.

Be a good person and bring some doughnuts as well as you questions. I'm betting they'd probably be glad to come to the house and tell you the best places to put an extinguisher and the type and volume they'd recommend.

Here's hoping we all NEVER have to use out extinguishers.

Kudos for you searching for the correct answer to protect yourself, the ones you love and your stuff.

Ask a professional.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

you can use Class A, B and K on grease fires. Class A & B chemicals are powder based and make a horrible mess. But fire makes a horrible mess and can cause serious injuries and even death. Class K was developed by Amerex. Amerex sold Class K fx to Ansul, Badger and Buckeye. Ansul and Badger made changes in the fx, and now sell the K under there own names. Buckeye changed the hose, but buy the rest of the extinguisher from Amerex. The smaller Class K fx weighs 22.5 #, the larger weighs 33.5#. But, the K puts out a larger fire, and being a liqued, is cleaner. It also costs more than the dry chem.

A 5 # ABC and 5 # BC control about the same size of flammable liqued fire. They can also spread the fire, unless you stay about 6' to 10' away from the fire. 

Class C is used on energized electrical circuits. Class C is clean, but does not discharge very fair. Class C is CO2. It can cause cold burns, and has a limited distance. 

There are other clean agents, such has Halon, FE36, Halotron. They are expensive, but leave no residue, so clean-up time and labor is minimal.


----------



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

I asked my local fire department and they said that a grease fire can be safely extinguished with a class B or K extinguisher however a tight fitting lid is much better if available.


----------



## Porong (Oct 14, 2020)

Thisiseasy said:


> I have heard conflicting things about fire extinguishers. Some people have told me a kitchen grease fire is a class B fire and some people have said it's a class K fire.
> 
> 
> We have both a class A water fire extinguisher and a BC carbon dioxide in our pantry, garage, and basement (because that's what my dad always had). I always figured I'd use the carbon dioxide one if we ever had a grease fire.
> ...


----------



## Porong (Oct 14, 2020)

I would be concerned that you would have a co2 extinguisher as they are very expensive to maintain the agent most likely to re-ignite if use on a fire probably a bc dry chemical extingusher would be both more effective if you have 2.5 lbs is rate to put out more than 5 lbs of co2 also gease is a class b fire class k was designed primarily for commercial fat fryers I would not recommend co2 as it only temporarily removes the oxygen the other problem is perhaps some do debate wheather it can spread grease fire also as previously stated the are expensive to maintain I think it is only likely to work on a grase fire if you can get it adequately cooled of which I don't think is likley if your willing to spend a lot of money on a fire extinguisher I think a 2.5 lbs purple k would be more effective and more likely to work when needed did you know co2 needs to be weighed every six months? And is likely to be very more suited to a fire in hot grease


----------



## Porong (Oct 14, 2020)

The bes


Porong said:


> I would be concerned that you would have a co2 extinguisher as they are very expensive to maintain the agent most likely to re-ignite if use on a fire probably a bc dry chemical extingusher would be both more effective if you have 2.5 lbs is rate to put out more than 5 lbs of co2 also gease is a class b fire class k was designed primarily for commercial fat fryers I would not recommend co2 as it only temporarily removes the oxygen the other problem is perhaps some do debate wheather it can spread grease fire also as previously stated the are expensive to maintain I think it is only likely to work on a grase fire if you can get it adequately cooled of which I don't think is likley if your willing to spend a lot of money on a fire extinguisher I think a 2.5 lbs purple k would be more effective and more likely to work when needed did you know co2 needs to be weighed every six months? And is likely to be very more suited to a fire in hot grease


I FOR GOT TO MentioN FIRE DEPARTMENT SAY
GENERALLY ONLY RECOMMEND FIRE EXTINGUISHER AS LAST OPTION THE BEST THING IS TO HAVE A COOKIE SHEET THAT WILL BE LARGE ENOUGH TO COVER ANY POT or pan tO REDUCE THE POSSIBILTY OF INJURY


----------



## Porong (Oct 14, 2020)

I don't know how much of that stament is accuarate an extinguisher rated for class a or ab rated could have a water content generally making it Dangrous on grease due to the water could flash to steam and cause burns yes it's true class k has water in it but is not completely water and the nozzle is a mist I meant comment number 7 I would certainly encourage you to researth that


----------

